
Silently Corrupting an Eclipse Workspace on Windows - robertelder
http://blog.robertelder.org/zipping-corrupts-eclipse-workspace/
======
simias
Seems like the author fell victim to a 2nd type of compression-related prank:
using heavily artifacted JPEG instead of PNG for pictures of text.

More seriously dealing with dotfiles on Windows has always been frustrating.
In general Windows special casing extensions left and right sounds like a
terrible idea. In particular I wonder what kind of perversion lead Microsoft
to think that it was a good idea to hide file extensions by default.

~~~
robertelder
I just updated the site to decrease the compression on the images. I took the
compression level from 30 to 80 at a cost of adding about 70k to the total
page size. I often try to avoid using png for any images that don't need to
look really high quality because the files sizes generally seem to be larger.
Having said that I don't know much about the internals of these image formats,
so I suppose I should read up on them one of these days.

~~~
simias
May I ask why you don't use PNGs? For these types of screenshots I wouldn't be
surprised if they ended up being smaller than the JPEGs while being lossless.

Thank you for taking the time to improve the images though, it's an
interesting article nonetheless.

~~~
robertelder
You were correct. I went back to do some experimenting on file sizes and I was
able to update the images to .png with substantially better picture quality
and a file size that was lower that the originals that had the artifacts. The
page size is now about 20-30k lower than it was originally.

------
Aliyekta
"Unfortunately, I was unable to get this feature to work on Linux. This only
serves to further prove that people who use Linux are boring and don't have
much of a sense of humor."

~~~
ygaf
The Linux equivalent is any time you tell bash "*".

------
monochromatic
This seems like it's just a bug, not some ill-considered intentional feature.

~~~
Hussell
Sounds like you're one of those people who use Linux.

------
wodencafe
I never understood why Eclipse stores plugins in the workspace directory.

If you have multiple workspaces that you switch between, you have to install
your plugins into each of them.

~~~
james_a_craig
Because if there's more than one of you working on the same project, you want
to keep your plugin versions in sync too, I assume.

~~~
wodencafe
But that sync happens at the Project level, not Workspace level.

------
euparkeria
Oh my god, all that time my backups were worthless.

